# Thinking of moving to Canada from the UK, help!



## chanchan (Jun 18, 2010)

Myself and my friend want to move somewhere and we have heard Canada is a great place. 

We are both graduates and 22. 

Does anyone have any info on Visa's etc? 

Cheers!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chanchan said:


> Myself and my friend want to move somewhere and we have heard Canada is a great place.
> 
> We are both graduates and 22.
> 
> ...


If you're both British you could apply for BUNAC visas.
Working Holiday Canada, Work Canada, Seasonal Jobs Canada


----------



## chanchan (Jun 18, 2010)

Just had a look and they have ran out of non British student Visas!

Any ideas on how else we could do it?

Cheers!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

chanchan said:


> Just had a look and they have ran out of non British student Visas!
> 
> Any ideas on how else we could do it?
> 
> Cheers!


You can come on vacation for up to six months but you cannot work. The BUNAC process opens up again in November for 2011 and you can apply then. All other visas are employment driven. In other words you must have a job pre-arranged.


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

chanchan said:


> Myself and my friend want to move somewhere and we have heard Canada is a great place.
> 
> We are both graduates and 22.
> 
> ...


Why dont you apply for permanent residency via the federal skilled worker programme?


----------

